# female dog with lumps under her nipples



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

i have a 1yr old bitch she has had her first season which ended 3 weeks ago but since half way through she has had lumps under 3-4 nipples the back oned nearist her hind legs i know she is not pregant she was on her lead permently and never left with a male dog she is not nesting or mothering toys or licking to simultate milk so i don't think she is having a false pergantice but i don't known what these lumps are, otherwise her nipples look fine
can anyone help me?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Your bitch could be having a mild phantom, mine did and she had hard lumps under nipples like you are describing. Her's did bother her and she scratched them.
One thing you must be aware of is Mastitis, if the area feels hot to the touch
or really hard, that could be mastitis.

Hope she's ok in herself :smile:

Here is a link to my thread at the time
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/138623-false-pregnancy.html


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to add Willow didnt have any other symptoms of phantom pregnancy, no nesting, mothering or mood changes either.
I did give her evening primrose oil to try and help with the hormone changes. :smile:


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

i don't think it is mastitis, but i have been told the dog would have to have had a open wound around the nipple for the infection to have started, or is that not true?
but anyway her nipples are not hot to touch, and i was wondering could it have anything to do with the other bitch she see's alot because my dog acording to the vet mine was holding off from her season (my dog was starting and stopping swelling up and down for 2 months before she came in) because the other bitch was due in but never came in?


----------

